# عاجل / أريد برنامجا لحل البرمجة الخطية (Linear programming



## مهندس صناعي 1 (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



أريد برنامجا لحل (integer programming model 

علما ان عدد المتغيرات والقيود :



8000 variable
3000 constraint


وحاولت بال Lp solver ولكن ياخذ وقت طويل وانا ودي كأقصى حد 4 ساعات او 5 



وفق الله الجميع لمايحب ويرضى ...


أخوكم 
مهندس صناعي 1


----------



## a.a.k (2 أغسطس 2010)

أخوي مهندس صناعي1 ..هل جربت برنامج lingo؟

للاسف لا استطيع رفع البرنامج حاليا اذا اردت البرنامج يمكنك مراسلتي ع الخاص وارسله لك ايميل


----------



## fahad.com (3 أغسطس 2010)

أبحث عن برنامج lingo او lindo في الانترنت فهول سهل الاستخدام وتقدر تخلص الـ 200 في اقل من 5 ساعات ..


----------



## مهندس صناعي 1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

أخوي فهد و a.ak يعطيكم 1000 عافية , بس المشكلة ان Lingo ماتحصل النسخة كاملة ولا أدري عن الوقت اللي ياخذه لكن أخوي فهد أبرسل لكم عالخاص الايميل وارسله لاهنت ...


----------



## مهندس صناعي 1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

أخوي a.a.k ماقدرت أرسل عالخاص (أقل من 50 مشاركة ) اذا تقدر ترفعه هنا أكون لك من الشاكرين .....


----------



## a.a.k (13 أغسطس 2010)

اسف على التأخير لظروف السفر .......تفظل الرابط


http://rs329.rapidshare.com/files/159231169/LINGO_SOFTWARE_11.rar


----------



## mtm1381967 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج يمكن ان تنزله من الانترنت
وهو سهل وبسيط وبه مرشد للعمل به انه نسخة تجريبية
اخوك م/مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## كمال_حامد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

عملت رنامج من هذا النوع لكن المشكلة يحل المسائل في حدود 20 معادلة و 20 قيود وكان السبب الرئيسي في عدم مقدرتي لزيادة عدد القيود و المعادلات هو انني عملته بباسكال وواجهتني صعوبة فب انشاء متجه صفي عناصره تزيد عن 20 عنصر بباسكال


----------

